# اوتوكاد 2006 كامل - لل



## فؤاد عبد الحليم (14 فبراير 2006)

*اوتوكاد 2006 كامل - للتحميل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى الاعزاء
هذه اول مشاركه لى فى هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع الذى استفدت منه كثيرا بغضل الله اولا ثم بفضل مجهودكم
واسمحوا لى ان اقدم مساهمة بسيطه وهى برنامج الاوتوكاد 2006 كامل 
ارجو من المولى عز وجل ان تستفيدوا به
وهذه هى روابط التحميل
موقع rapidshare
http://rapidshare.de/files/7384482/AUTOCAD2006.part01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/7384495/AUTOCAD2006.part02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/7384496/AUTOCAD2006.part03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/7385802/AUTOCAD2006.part04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/7385804/AUTOCAD2006.part05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/7385769/AUTOCAD2006.part06.rar.html​


سريل نمبر وكيجن البرنامج
*موجودان داخل البرنامج*​


سريل نمبر فك الملفات المضغوطة
*أبوحذيفة*​


طريقة التحميل والتجميع والتنصيب
كما هو ملاحظ فإن البرنامج قد تم تحميله على أشهر موقعين لتحميل الملفات فاختار أحدهما فقط مما يناسبك أو يظهر عندك ، ويلاحظ أيضاً أن البرنامج قد تم تقسيمه إلى 6 أجزاء (مساحة كل جزء 45.0 MB ، ما عدا الأخير فهو 42.8 MB ) ليسهل تحميلها وتنزيلها ، وكل ما عليك هو فتح مجلد لتنزيل هذه الأجزاء فيه .
وبعد تنزيل الستة أجزاء ستلاحظ أنها مضغوطة ببرنامج winrar فقم بوضع مؤشر الماوس على الجزء الأول ثم اضغط على الماوس جهة اليمين ، فستخرج لك قائمة فاختار منها (فك الملفات) ، وعلى الفور سيطلب منك البرنامج الرقم السري لفك هذه الملفات وهو : أبوحذيفة ، فقم بلصقة وسوف يقوم البرنامج تلقائياً بتجميع الأجزاء ، وسينتج لك بعدها ملف ISO ، فقم بنسخ هذا الملف عن طريق برنامج نيرو لتحصل على اسطوانة ذاتية الإقلاع للبرنامج ، وبمجرد إدخال الاسطوانة في مشغل الأقراص سيخرج مستطيل لتفعيل البرنامج 


ولا تنسوا اخوكم بصالح دعائكم​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 فبراير 2006)

*مشاركة فعالة*

السلام عليكم وحمة الله
اخي الكريم فؤاد عبد الحليم :12: :12: اشكرك كثيرااا علي هذا البرنامج الجميل
واهلا بك في هذا المنتدي العظيم وأن شاء الله ننتظر مشاركاتك وردودك علي المواضيع
اخوك في الله محمد عبد الفتاح سيد:77:


----------



## shaaili (15 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم قد بان [glow=CC0000]الجهد العظيم[/glow] الذي قمت به وطبعا سانزل البرنامج وانا ممنون لك عزيزي ارجو منك ان لا تحرم هذا المنتدى المتميز و دائما تشارك فيه وارجو من الاخوه المشرفين بتثبيت المشاركه للاستفاده القصوى. مشكووووووووووووووووووووور والله يجزيك الف خير


----------



## shaaili (18 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي الوحذيفه فكرة التحميل لم تنجح. هل هناك اي طريقه اخرى.


----------



## justice (18 فبراير 2006)

*مشاركة اكثر من فعالة*

اشكرك يا اخى على هذة المشاركة الفعالة جدا جدا جدا :12: :77:


----------



## دسوقي (5 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## R.A.K (6 يوليو 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا لك ......... ووفقك الله ....


----------



## م.كوليه (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكن هناك مشكله الملف غير موجود ارجوك ساعدني بسرعه


----------



## ijeibrahim (22 مارس 2010)

الف ششكر لكن الوصلات لا تعمل


----------



## جواد احمد حسين (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم كيف لي ان اخذ محاضرات صورة وصوت لتعلم اوتوكا\د 2006


----------



## جواد احمد حسين (8 أبريل 2011)

هل با الامكان الحصول على محاضرات لتعليم اوتوكاد 2006


----------



## ام سلمه (10 أبريل 2011)

التحميل لا يتم


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (16 أبريل 2011)

La;mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## صلاح قنديل (26 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم بارك اللة فيكم


----------



## صلاح قنديل (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## صلاح قنديل (26 يونيو 2011)

اللة يوفق الامة العربية


----------



## صلاح قنديل (26 يونيو 2011)

اللة يبارك فى شعب مصر الحبيبة


----------



## صلاح قنديل (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## صلاح قنديل (26 يونيو 2011)

بارك اللة فى المهندسين العرب


----------



## صلاح قنديل (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## صلاح قنديل (26 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## صلاح قنديل (26 يونيو 2011)

الحمد للة


----------



## صلاح قنديل (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلاا


----------



## ahmed malik (27 يونيو 2011)

الملفات غير موجودة او بمعني اصح لا تعمل .اتمني من الاخوة الكرام التأكد من الروابط الصحيحة وانها تعمل قبل ادراج المشاركة ووفقنا الله واياكم للنهوض بالامة العربية والاسلامية الي ما كانت عليه يؤخذ منها العلم ان شاء الله .


----------

